# iMac G3 : trouver des disques d'installation



## letsuky (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un problème avec mon iMac G3 (oui oui, vous avez bien lu, G3 ^^). En fait, j'en ai fait l'acquisition récemment, surtout pour la collection. Mais, j'aurais quand même aimé l'utiliser de temps en temps, c'est toujours sympa. Seulement, je l'ai eu juste avec le clavier, pas de CD d'installation. Mais impossible de l'utiliser, il est verrouiller par un mot de passe avec l'option "utilisateurs multiples" (il est sur Mac OS 9.2).

j'ai bien sur fait une recherche sur le forum avant, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse qui m'aide vraiment malheureusement.

J'aimerais donc vous poser plusieurs questions. J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me prêter son CD officiel de Mac OS 9 ou Mac OS X de la version 10.0 à la version 10.4 (Évidemment je vous paye). Je suis conscient que ce forum n'est pas la pour les petites annonces, j'ai donc d'autres question, Apple met-il à disposition d'ancien OS en téléchargement légal sur son site par exemple ? Quelque chose que je pourrais récupérer, graver pour ensuite remettre mon vielle iMac à zéro.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse,

Valentin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2013)

letsuky a dit:


> Apple met-il à disposition d'ancien OS en téléchargement légal sur son site par exemple ? Quelque chose que je pourrais récupérer, graver pour ensuite remettre mon vielle iMac à zéro.



Bonjour,

Non. En tout cas pas pour les OS aussi anciens.

Pour le reste, à moins de vouloir juste l'exposer, il ne faut pas acheter si les CD d'installations ne sont pas fournis.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

et ne pas oublier, si MacOsX, qu'il faut d'abord faire cette mise à jour du firmware: 

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1283?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## letsuky (23 Février 2013)

Très bien merci pour vos réponses.

Donc je continue tout de même de rechercher des CD d'installation pour Mac OS 9 ou 10 
Je paye bien sur, et c'est juste un prêt, je les renvoies après


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2013)

letsuky a dit:


> Très bien merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Donc je continue tout de même de rechercher des CD d'installation pour Mac OS 9 ou 10
> Je paye bien sur, et c'est juste un prêt, je les renvoies après



Et le jour où tu en as de nouveau besoin, tu en recherches d'autres, tu paies et tu renvoies après. 

Si tu en trouves d'occasion, il faut les acheter pour les garder.


----------



## letsuky (23 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Et le jour où tu en as de nouveau besoin, tu en recherches d'autres, tu paies et tu renvoies après.
> 
> Si tu en trouves d'occasion, il faut les acheter pour les garder.




Eh bien je préfère trouver quelqu'un pour me les prêter, plutôt que rien trouver du tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

En démontant le disque dur, et en le mettant sur un adaptateur, pensez-vous qu'il serai possible de passer cette limite de mot de passe en supprimant quelque chose ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

faudrait alors le connecter en firewire à un autre PPC et y faire une installation propre

si tu as un autre G3 tu peux aussi cloner son disque sur celui extrait, ça devrait le faire


----------



## letsuky (23 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> faudrait alors le connecter en firewire à un autre PPC et y faire une installation propre
> 
> si tu as un autre G3 tu peux aussi cloner son disque sur celui extrait, ça devrait le faire



Ah c'est du firewire ce disque dur ? Je ne pense pas que mon adaptateur gère cela. Vous savez, c'est un socle dans lequel on met un disque dur interne et qu'on branche en USB sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

letsuky a dit:


> Ah c'est du firewire ce disque dur ? Je ne pense pas que mon adaptateur gère cela. Vous savez, c'est un socle dans lequel on met un disque dur interne et qu'on branche en USB sur l'ordinateur.



ce dock est doublement inutile car: 

1) l'usb n'est pas bootable sur ton G3 (bon c'est un moindre mal car tu peux le connecter et y faire une installation, mais pas démarrer dessus en externe)

2) ton disque est un pata-IDE et non sata


----------



## letsuky (23 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce dock est doublement inutile car:
> 
> 1) l'usb n'est pas bootable sur ton G3 (bon c'est un moindre mal car tu peux le connecter et y faire une installation, mais pas démarrer dessus en externe)
> 
> 2) ton disque est un pata-IDE et non sata



Je sais que je ne peux pas booter en USB sur le G3, l'adaptateur sert juste a utiliser un autre ordinateur pour accéder au donner d'un disque dur, que je branché en USB sur cet ordinateur, ça fait fonctionner le disque dit internet comme un externe a peu près.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

letsuky a dit:


> l'adaptateur sert juste a utiliser un autre ordinateur pour accéder au donner d'un disque dur, que je branché en USB sur cet ordinateur, ça fait fonctionner le disque dit internet comme un externe a peu près.



euh ... ai rien compris


----------



## letsuky (24 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas bien grave puisque de toute façon mon adaptateur n'est pas compatible firewire ^^

Par contre, j'ai trouvé un cable, avec d'un côté du firewire et de l'autre un USB. est-il possible avec ça, que je branche en USB le disque dur sur mon autre Mac pour accéder à son contenu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------

parès vérification, il semblerais que le disque dur de mon modèle d'iMac soit en ATA 33, je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'adaptateur pour le brancher sur un autre PC avec cette norme...


----------



## Invité (24 Février 2013)

En fait il suffit d'enlever l'extension "utilisateurs multiples" du dossier extensions dans le dossier système. Si tu as un autre Mac avec du FireWire, tu monte le G3 en mode target, tu vire l'extension et c'est bon

Sinon, c'est quel modèle ton iMac ? J'ai les Cd d'origine du G3@400MHz (donc la première édition avec du FireWire) qui boote en Os9.0


----------



## letsuky (24 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> En fait il suffit d'enlever l'extension "utilisateurs multiples" du dossier extensions dans le dossier système. Si tu as un autre Mac avec du FireWire, tu monte le G3 en mode target, tu vire l'extension et c'est bon
> 
> Sinon, c'est quel modèle ton iMac ? J'ai les Cd d'origine du G3@400MHz (donc la première édition avec du FireWire) qui boote en Os9.0




Malheureusement, moi ça doit être la toute première version, en bleur bondi, avec lecteur cd à tiroir, et je crois que le disque n'est pas en firewire  ça ne peut pas fonctionner tout de même les CD donc ?

Pour ce qui est du mode target, j'ai un MacBook Pro, tu pourrais m'en dire plus ?


----------



## Invité (24 Février 2013)

Nan, c'est mort
Mes Cd sont pour la version juste après la tienne. Des CD spécifiques qui ne fonctionnent que pour le type de machine prévue.
Ce n'est pas le cas, et ce n'est pas juste un problème de version de Mac Os, mais d'identifiant de la machine, difficile à leurrer


----------



## letsuky (24 Février 2013)

Problème résolu, merci à tous pour votre aide 

Pour ceux à qui ça intéresserais et qui aurait un problème similaire dans le futur, je vous détail ce que j'ai fait, vous allez voir, c'est très simple :

J'ai téléchargé un fichier .nrg (une image disque Nero) de Mac OS 9 que j'ai gravé grâce à la version d'évaluation de Nero (que je conseille à tous). --> ATTENTION utilisez uniquement des CD et non des DVD, ils ne seront pas reconnus.

Une fois fait, j'ai démarré mon iMac avec le CD déjà dedans, je le démarre en gardant le touche C appuyé, le CD va se lancer, et vous allez vous retrouver sur un bureau, avec un fond d'écran très clair et écrit "CD" dessus.

N'essayer pas d'installer Mac OS 9, ça ne sert à rien pour notre problème (en plus, c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire à la base, et il n'a jamais voulu le faire).

Allez dans "Macintosh HD", puis "dossier système" puis "Extensions" 

dans ce dossier cherchez le fichier "démarrage utilisateur multiples" placé le dans la corbeille, puis dans la barre du haut cliqué sur "Spécial" puis "vider la corbeille" ou "trash quelque-que-chose" (le système sur CD sera peut être en anglais).

Redémarré l'iMac, et le tour est joué, il démarre normalement, sans le moindre mot de passe


----------



## Invité (24 Février 2013)

Oui, bah c'est que je te disais

Pour le détail de la manoeuvre, pas sûr que ça reste sur le forum très longtemps ! 

PS : à propos il n'est pas du tout indispensable de vider la corbeille, il suffit d'enlever l'extension du dossier idoine !


----------



## letsuky (24 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, bah c'est que je te disais
> 
> Pour le détail de la manoeuvre, pas sûr que ça reste sur le forum très longtemps !
> 
> PS : à propos il n'est pas du tout indispensable de vider la corbeille, il suffit d'enlever l'extension du dossier idoine !



Oui c'est en gros ce que tu me disait, mais je n'avais pas compris qu'on pouvais le faire directement à partir d'un CD de Mac OS 9 ^^


----------

